#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Contrato de manutenção preventiva quanto cobrar

## WWANInternet

Boa Tarde galera ...faz tempo que não posto aqui na Under nada que gere aquelas discussões bem interessantes .Então para compensar vou postar algo de muito interesse aos amigos e que vai ajudar a todos nos que trabalhamos na area de Ti a nos organizar melhor e padronizar um pouco as coisas ja que não temos um conselho na area (pelo menos eu não conheço nenhum ) famos nós mesmos nos administrar.

Bom o assunto ja é discutido e por sinal muito polemico em muitos foruns ex Baboo, Clube do Hardware , Guia do Hardware Info Forum Pcs etc ...mais aqui na Under acho que ele ainda não foi discutido então vamos la......

Estou fechando um contrato com uma Rede de farmacias especificamente na area de Manipulação e Homeopaticos e devido a muitos muitos problemas acontecendo com as maquinas com a rede cm Servidores com Sistemas Operacionais e Programas em geral , Impressoras No-Break etc etc etc ..fiz uma proposta para os donos e eles acharao excelente a idéia .Minha Proposta foi a seguinte veja o que acham e vamos entrar em um concenso:

Proposta para Manutenção Preventiva dos Computadores Redes e Sistemas XXXXXX XXXXXXX
A/C XXXXXXXX (XXXXXX)

Parceria entre XXXXXX (XXXXXX) e WWAN Internet e Informática... Para o bom funcionamento dos equipamentos de Hardware Software e Redes da Empresa para a quantidade de ________*19*______ equipamentos que estão descritos abaixo:

Computadores Clientes com Monitores:
09 (80,00) por maquina cliente
Computadores Servidores com Monitores:
02 (100,00) por Servidor
Notebooks
00 (120,00) por Notebook
........................................................... R$ 920,00

Impressoras:
5 (80,00) por equipamento
Estabilizadores e No-Breaks
3 (80,00) por equipamento
.............................................................R$ 670,00


TOTAL.................................................R$ 1.590,00

Os valores desse orçamento são validos apenas para mão de obra os gastos com peças serão cobrados separadamente


*Veja o que esta inclusa e as vantagens de ter uma parceria de manutenção preventiva:*

Todos os equipamentos serão monitorador 24 horas 7 dias por semana, acesso remoto , e local para resolver problemas , suporte gratuito pelo telefone pela internet 24 horas por dia, sem vinculo trabalhista não preciso pagar férias 13º salário etc, direito a 4 chamados por mês gratuitos, 02 visitas preventivas garantidas por mês mesmo se não haver problemas nenhum.

----------


## WWANInternet

Achei um link de uma empresa do ramo para nos auxiliar no tópico Santos Araujo Informática - Manutenção Preventiva

----------


## noir

acredito que os valores vão muito do vendedor e da localidade tambem tenho uma empresa de informatica e faço os seguintes valores.

70,00 por maquina 8/5 (8 horas 5 dias por semana)
150,00 por servidores 24/7 (24 horas 7 dias por semana)

sendo q soh esta incluso suporte a hardware (apenas o pc nada de monitor, impressora, etc).
software que dou suporte apenas o q instalei. Pois muitas vezes o kra nao sabe usar o word e temos q da suporte tambem então jah deixo tudo isso em contrato para nao ter duvidas suporte e uma coisa dar aula e outra.

o q vejo muito e que os usuarios tem muitas dificuldades em utlizar o pacote office gravar dvds etc etc... e isso eu jah bloqueio pq se nao o dia vai ser curto

----------


## WWANInternet

> acredito que os valores vão muito do vendedor e da localidade tambem tenho uma empresa de informatica e faço os seguintes valores.
> 
> 70,00 por maquina 8/5 (8 horas 5 dias por semana)
> 150,00 por servidores 24/7 (24 horas 7 dias por semana)
> 
> sendo q soh esta incluso suporte a hardware (apenas o pc nada de monitor, impressora, etc).
> software que dou suporte apenas o q instalei. Pois muitas vezes o kra nao sabe usar o word e temos q da suporte tambem então jah deixo tudo isso em contrato para nao ter duvidas suporte e uma coisa dar aula e outra.
> 
> o q vejo muito e que os usuarios tem muitas dificuldades em utlizar o pacote office gravar dvds etc etc... e isso eu jah bloqueio pq se nao o dia vai ser curto


 
vc tem toda razão noir ..muito obrigado pela contribuição do Post

----------


## info24hs

Conforme o amigo falou "depende da localidade" cada estado, cidade tem seu preço médio, um bom profissional deve cobrar bem e se dedicar ao máximo para satisfazer o cliente, sei que satisfazer o cliente é muito complexo pois tratamos com seres humanos e cada um com visão diferente no que se refere-se a "satisfação".

Aqui no Sul mais precisamente Pelotas, os entendidos que se intitulam técnicos e muitos deles formados em escolas técnicas.. formatam computador por 20 a 25 reais... um trabalho desse não faço por menos de 120 reais, o conhecimento esta prostituido com isso acabou dando margem para os clientes pagar cada vez menos o serviço prestado... um bom técnico que trabalha com linux, windows 2003 esta escasso no mercado, muitos dizem que sabem mas na hora "H" deixam a desejar.. 

Acredito que cobrar por máquina fica muito pesado para o orçamento das pobres empresas que só visão lucros.. cobrar por visita seria mais fácil de manter o cliente..

Abraços..

----------


## WWANInternet

> acredito que os valores vão muito do vendedor e da localidade tambem tenho uma empresa de informatica e faço os seguintes valores.
> 
> 70,00 por maquina 8/5 (8 horas 5 dias por semana)
> 150,00 por servidores 24/7 (24 horas 7 dias por semana)
> 
> sendo q soh esta incluso suporte a hardware (apenas o pc nada de monitor, impressora, etc).
> software que dou suporte apenas o q instalei. Pois muitas vezes o kra nao sabe usar o word e temos q da suporte tambem então jah deixo tudo isso em contrato para nao ter duvidas suporte e uma coisa dar aula e outra.
> 
> o q vejo muito e que os usuarios tem muitas dificuldades em utlizar o pacote office gravar dvds etc etc... e isso eu jah bloqueio pq se nao o dia vai ser curto


 
Noir ..ja que vc tem loja tbm que nem eu da uma olhadinha nesses preços aqui que eu estou cobrando para os serviços mais efetuados na area ..Eu sei que varia muito de região para regiao ..eu moro no interior de São Paulo ..mas assim só para ter uma base o que vc acha:


Preços dos Serviços mais efetuados InformáticaHARDWARE SOFTWAREMaquina estação de trabalho
01- Formatação Instalação e Reconfiguração de Sistemas ....................R$ 60,00 
( sem backup)

(com Backup até 10 GB)........................................................................R$ 70,00

Depois de 10 GB ..........................................................................5 Reais por GB

Maquina Servidor
02- Formatação Instalação e Reconfiguração de Sistemas ....................R$ 80,00 
( sem backup)

(com Backup até 10 GB)........................................................................R$ 100,00

Depois de 10 GB ..........................................................................10 Reais por GB



 Limpeza Interna sem desmontar a maquina .............................R$ 50,00

Limpeza Interna desmontando a maquina...............................R$ 100,00

Montagem de Computador ....................................................R$ 100,00

Instalação de Placas adicionais..............................................R$ 50,00



REDES SERVIDORESCabeada sem servidor

Crimpagem do cabo de rede ......................................R$ 35,00 por Ponto

Configuração do ponto de rede..................................R$ 35,00 por ponto

Passagem de Cabos ...................................................R$ 35,00 por ponto


Wireless sem servidor

Configuração do Ponto de Acesso ...até 10 maquinas R$ 300,00 acima 10 R$ 500,00

Configuração do ponto de rede.....................................................R$ 100,00 por ponto


****** Configuração de rede com Servidor apenas com analise completa da Rede

----------


## WWANInternet

Cade os Empresarios da area de Informática da Under ...ou só tem empresarios Wireless aqui rrsrsrs ..vamos la vamos discutir esse assunto tão legal abraços

----------


## eugeniomarques

> Cade os Empresarios da area de Informática da Under ...ou só tem empresarios Wireless aqui rrsrsrs ..vamos la vamos discutir esse assunto tão legal abraços


 
Sou empresario.. e amanha com mais tempo vou postar aki... o topic tah muito bom mesmo.. e recentemente me vi na seguinte situação, a qual nao soube ainda resolver..

O cliente quer q eu faça uma proposta de manutenção preventiva e corretiva com cobertura total..

ou seja: ele quer saber quanto eu cobro por makina.. jah incluso todos os custos de impostos e etc.. viagem... deslocamento.. e incusive troca de eventual peça.. q pode ser de uma simples fonte a um processador...

aih fikei sem participar da cotação.. nao sou doido nao.. mas eram 315 makinas q o cliente tem..

um abraço,

----------


## Saoluizense

bom o topico....
mas assim..antes de qualquer coisa de fechar um contrato de manutenção preventiva o ideal é seguir alguns criterios....
por exemplo... visitar o local, dar uma olhada no cabeamento, equipamentos e em todas as makinas para se ter uma ideia do q vai ter pela frente....e propor algumas mudanças antes de assinar o contrato.
ver tb qual a disposição da empresa em gastar com upgrades. diria assim, dar uma ordem na casa primeiro e depois com esse primeiro levantamento ver a necessidade de cobrar mais ou menos pelo serviço. esse é um tipo de serviço q nao tem como "tabelar" no meu ponto de vista. pq cada caso é um caso.

e analisar esse ponto colocado pelo noir
"o q vejo muito e que os usuarios tem muitas dificuldades em utlizar o pacote office gravar dvds etc etc... e isso eu jah bloqueio pq se nao o dia vai ser curto"

por exepriencia propria..colocar isso em contrato....rsrsrsrsrsrs

 :Y:

----------


## Demo Bill

Realmente é dificil tabelar os preços, pois algumas empresas tem mais rentabilidade que outras, é bom sempre visitar a localidade, analizar a estrutura, converçar muito com o novo cliente, e ter um perfil dele.

Exemplo: 

- A depender do perfil do cliente, cobro num formate e backup até 5GB o valor R$ 50,00 e não menos, muitos podem achar pouco e é, pois se corre o risco de pegar uma maquina problemática, mas na maioria das vezes é um pc novo e a intalação é rápida e sem problemas.

- Quanto a notebook sempre cobro de R$ 80,00 se o cliente tem em mãos o cd de instalção dos drives, caso não é de R$ 100,00 para cima.

- Na montagem de rede sempre cobro por um todo, configuração, crinpagem e passagem de cabo e etc, pois quando mostramos o preço de cada serviço feito alguns clientes começão a achar muito caro e falar que tem um ou outro fulano que faz isso pr tanto.

E para não ter reclamação do cliente sempre uso versões atualizadas do sistema, dos programas, drives, sempre deixo uma partição para o windows e outra para os Meus Documentos, onde vai ficar mais facil uma manutenção futura.

"Na internet tem cds do windows xp sp3 ja com varios programas integrados, deixando a maquina quase pronta ao fim de uma instalação."

E com base neste valores iniciais da para tirar uma base para manutenção preventiva em contrato com cliente.

Então dependento da empresa e perfil do cliente, pode se cobrar de R$30,00 a R$ 70,00 por pc mensalmente.

Esse valores vão depender muito do quanto vai te gerar de problema cada cliente, tem lugar que não da problema e o R$ vem facil, em outros o R$ vai ser gasto quase todo em dores de cabeça.

Lembrando que em media o cliente fica com o pc funcionando bem durante uns 5 meses, então não vai ter que formatar pc sempre. Basta fazer a manutenção preventiva.

Deixar sempre bem informado que você não é professor de informática, que cada área tem um profissional, porque logo aparece uns e outros pedindo pra resolver problema de photoshop, autocad e outros milhares de programas que você nem tinha idéia que existia.

Fica aqui umas pequenas dicas que podem fazer diferença e mantendo um padrão com relação ao dungas que formatam pc por R$ 10.00.

----------


## Saoluizense

como vc mesmo disse os "dungas" hehehe... q nome foi axar hein....
mas assim...ae q entra um profissional na area q nao vai ficar formatando makinas a toda hora...
monta um servidor com bloqueios...politicas de uso e tudo mais....
com certeza melhor monitorar assim q ficar formatando makina a toda hora

hehehe

falow ae pessoal!!!
 :Party:

----------


## binhosg

Bom, aqui no meu estado, SC, mas precisamente Tubarao, tenho um empresa de informatica, aqui a realidade eh outra, fico feliz pelo amigo esta cobrando esses valores, sao merecedores, pois quem trabalha nessa area sabe do que estamos falando. Hoje tenho 14 contratos de manutencao, mas cobro os seguintes valores:
45,00 por computador, e 25,00 por impressoras, isso tudo dependendo da empresa e tipo de atividade, pq a realidade eh outra.

----------


## WWANInternet

> Bom, aqui no meu estado, SC, mas precisamente Tubarao, tenho um empresa de informatica, aqui a realidade eh outra, fico feliz pelo amigo esta cobrando esses valores, sao merecedores, pois quem trabalha nessa area sabe do que estamos falando. Hoje tenho 14 contratos de manutencao, mas cobro os seguintes valores:
> 45,00 por computador, e 25,00 por impressoras, isso tudo dependendo da empresa e tipo de atividade, pq a realidade eh outra.


 
Pois é Binho ..por isso que eu acho que essa area de TI é muito mais muiiiiiiiittoooo desorganizada não existe um conselho que nem na medicina na advocacia na contabilidade etc etc tudo tem conselho na nossa area não ...Não estou querendo padronizar os preços pois a concorrencia tem que existir pois sem ela estamos perdidos ..mais pelo menos uma base a seguir ...tipo para evitar o que esta acontecendo atualmente essa cena lamentavel que vi esses dias um cartaz colado no poste escrito desse jeito "formato seu computador por 15 real ..levo busco e entrego com o windus crakiadu" acho que um conselho um orgão regulamentador evitaria essas cenas lastimaveis

----------


## WWANInternet

Pessoal tive uma Idéia aqui ...e acho que vou levar ela em frente ja que estamos falando de quanto cobrar ..valorização do serviço ..conselho ..padronização ...concorrencia, Pensei com meus botões aqui pq ao inves de ficar reclamando que não ta legal que tudo podia melhorar para a gente que trabalha nessa tão sofrida area de informática. não coloco a mão na massa para melhorar então Pensei em criar um Conselho na area , inicialmente só para a gente aqui da under mesmo tipo para nos ajudar a ter uma base pelo menos de preços que estão sendo cobrados em cada estado em cada região pois sinto que a galera quando vai prestar um serviço mais profissional ainda fica com muita duvida ..olha esse post aqui Quanto Cobrar? ..inspirado nele e em muitos outros vou criar um site e colocar todas informações a respeito das variações de serviços ..variaçoes de cobranças ...e lutar por mais vantagens e apoio para nós inicialmente só aqui a nivel Underlinux mesmo ..mas quem sabe e porque não a nivel nacional ..quem esta comigo nessa preciso de muito apoio de vcs principalemente dos admins e moderadores para essa ideia sair dos binarios... Vou abrir um Post exclusivo para não atrapalhar o andamento desse aqui ok ..conto com vcs amigos abraços

----------


## info24hs

Existe um projeto de lei do Senado para a regulamentação da profissão, eu não sei a que pé anda segue abaixo o link para vossa apreciação.

http://www.senado.gov.br/sf/atividad...ML.asp?t=11569

Atenciosamente,

----------


## binhosg

> Pessoal tive uma Idéia aqui ...e acho que vou levar ela em frente ja que estamos falando de quanto cobrar ..valorização do serviço ..conselho ..padronização ...concorrencia, Pensei com meus botões aqui pq ao inves de ficar reclamando que não ta legal que tudo podia melhorar para a gente que trabalha nessa tão sofrida area de informática. não coloco a mão na massa para melhorar então Pensei em criar um Conselho na area , inicialmente só para a gente aqui da under mesmo tipo para nos ajudar a ter uma base pelo menos de preços que estão sendo cobrados em cada estado em cada região pois sinto que a galera quando vai prestar um serviço mais profissional ainda fica com muita duvida ..olha esse post aqui Quanto Cobrar? ..inspirado nele e em muitos outros vou criar um site e colocar todas informações a respeito das variações de serviços ..variaçoes de cobranças ...e lutar por mais vantagens e apoio para nós inicialmente só aqui a nivel Underlinux mesmo ..mas quem sabe e porque não a nivel nacional ..quem esta comigo nessa preciso de muito apoio de vcs principalemente dos admins e moderadores para essa ideia sair dos binarios... Vou abrir um Post exclusivo para não atrapalhar o andamento desse aqui ok ..conto com vcs amigos abraços


oK, acho legal, segue em frente e pode contar comigo.

----------


## orionstation

Estamos junto! Aqui no Rio de Janeiro é incrivcelmente dificil trabalhar com manutenção de computadores, sendo que tem uns pé rapados que simplesmente instalam o windows e um antivirus furreca e cobram a miseria de 10 reais, sendo que nós que temos mais atenção ao cliente, configuramos a maquina corretamente, damos suporte e estamos sempre prontos a atendê-lo, e quando falamos o quanto cobramos eles simplesmente piram e surtão. Aqui no Rio passar de R$ 50 é a morte pro cliente. Claro que tambme falo que a este preço não há qualquer garantia no software instalado (que obrigatóriamente tem que ser original)(ha! ha! não vo entra em furada por qualquer $50), sendo que o cliente concorda paga fica tudo bem! Dias depois um danado de um pentelho qualquer bota um virus na maquina e o cara ainda tem a cara de pau de falar que a culpa é nossa e que temos obrigação de reparar!

A area de T.I para atendimento a pessoas físicas esta uma bagunça ! Serviço bom e bem pago somente pra pessoa jurudica e olhe lá!

Sou incrivelmente a favor da criação de um conselho para proteger-nos dos famosos "dungas" como já foi dito! Pois técnico de verdade é aquele que vira a noite tentando resolver um problema e não o que simplesmente desiste.

----------


## eugeniomarques

> Pessoal tive uma Idéia aqui ...e acho que vou levar ela em frente ja que estamos falando de quanto cobrar ..valorização do serviço ..conselho ..padronização ...concorrencia, Pensei com meus botões aqui pq ao inves de ficar reclamando que não ta legal que tudo podia melhorar para a gente que trabalha nessa tão sofrida area de informática. não coloco a mão na massa para melhorar então Pensei em criar um Conselho na area , inicialmente só para a gente aqui da under mesmo tipo para nos ajudar a ter uma base pelo menos de preços que estão sendo cobrados em cada estado em cada região pois sinto que a galera quando vai prestar um serviço mais profissional ainda fica com muita duvida ..olha esse post aqui Quanto Cobrar? ..inspirado nele e em muitos outros vou criar um site e colocar todas informações a respeito das variações de serviços ..variaçoes de cobranças ...e lutar por mais vantagens e apoio para nós inicialmente só aqui a nivel Underlinux mesmo ..mas quem sabe e porque não a nivel nacional ..quem esta comigo nessa preciso de muito apoio de vcs principalemente dos admins e moderadores para essa ideia sair dos binarios... Vou abrir um Post exclusivo para não atrapalhar o andamento desse aqui ok ..conto com vcs amigos abraços


 
estamos aih... tou no barco...

----------


## leoservice

Ola amigo....


Aqui em Salvador tento sempre manter proximo de 50,00 por maquina, nos contratos que tenho hoje a media e de 45,00 por maquina. Eu nao deixo as impressoras, monitores e demais itens incluso no contrato, sendo estes um orcamento a parte. Resolvi trabalhar assim com as impressoras em funcao da grande variacao de impressoras, problemas e volume....

Mas se o cliente preferir incluir tudo, monto a proposta e boa...

O diferencial que tenho com os clientes é a visita tecnica uma vez por semana, ou seja tendo problema ou nao este cliente tera a visita de um tecnico para ver como esta tudo...

Alem disto limito o cliente a um certo numero de visitas locais no mes, ex: tenho clientes com limite de 8 visitas mes. Tenho cliente com limite de 4 visitas.

----------


## danielfreire

Eu particularmente abro mão de fazer contrato de manutenção com qualquer um que não tenha os softwares originais, porque na hora que o cliente sofre uma 'visita' da fiscalização, a maioria vai fugindo pela tangente dizendo "Mas foi fulano que instalou isso no meu computador, nem sabia que era pirata..."
E daí, lá vai você ter que responder por isso, mesmo que você prove que o software já era de posse do cliente, já ganho dor de cabeça de sobra.
Eu aconselho a quem for realizar contrato de manutenção de hardware, colocar sempre uma cláusula alertando para isso, de modo que no mínimo você fique isento de responsabilidades quanto ao software, e nem por "agrado ao cliente" instalar nenhum software "genérico", isso sempre dá dor de cabeça.
E acaba sendo uma forma de ou o cara se regularizar comprando as licenças, ou você acabar vendendo outro serviço, que é a instalação de softwares gratuitos, ou a migração do cliente para Linux (acho isso mais fácil com empresas do que com pessoa física).

----------


## Marcelolynx

Olá galera, esse forum realmente está bem interessante, pretendo abrir uma pequena empresa para manutenção no interior de Mato Grosso do Sul, gostaria de saber pra quem já tem alguns contratos como o que está sendo discutido, qual o tamanho da equipe para atender uns 10 clientes? empresas pequenas com 10 a 20 maquinas no máximo? e outra coisa que gostaria de saber, algueim trabalha com locação de maquinas, servidores ou impressoras? se sim quanto se cobra por esses equipamentos?


abraço a todos!

----------


## Marcio Yamamoto

Essa questão do quanto cobrar realmente é muito complexa, mas gostaria de contribuir com os colegas.
No mercado não tem mais lugar para picareta, então não tenha medo ou receio de cobrar por serviço de qualidade. E a resposta para o quanto cobrar então? Isso cada um tem que saber responder, montei uma planilha para ilustrar de forma prática e básica como você pode chegar a um valor justo 
http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?k...Y0RGc&hl=pt_BR
Agora na questão de contrato para cada cliente há uma necessidade, particularmente contrato fechado em valor fixo por máquina não é viável. Sempre começo oferecendo o pacote básico... (3horas/mês) e valor fixo com desconto para certos serviços como formatação. Conforme o valor do de hora aumenta no contrato o valor da hora diminuir...exemplo:
3 horas = 75/h = 225,00 e hora adicional avulsa 75,00
6 horas = 70/h = 420,00 e hora adicional avulsa 70,00
20 horas = 60/h = 1200,00 e h.a.a. 60
ai abrimos um parenteses para o cliente..supondo que depois das horas contratadas ele tem um problema q vc precisa ficar o dia inteiro lá... ai vc faz aquele desconto camarada e cobra o valor da sua diária (aquele da planilha) garanto o cliente fica feliz e vc tbm.

Espero ter ajudado, att

----------


## eugeniomarques

> Essa questão do quanto cobrar realmente é muito complexa, mas gostaria de contribuir com os colegas.
> No mercado não tem mais lugar para picareta, então não tenha medo ou receio de cobrar por serviço de qualidade. E a resposta para o quanto cobrar então? Isso cada um tem que saber responder, montei uma planilha para ilustrar de forma prática e básica como você pode chegar a um valor justo 
> http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?k...Y0RGc&hl=pt_BR
> Agora na questão de contrato para cada cliente há uma necessidade, particularmente contrato fechado em valor fixo por máquina não é viável. Sempre começo oferecendo o pacote básico... (3horas/mês) e valor fixo com desconto para certos serviços como formatação. Conforme o valor do de hora aumenta no contrato o valor da hora diminuir...exemplo:
> 3 horas = 75/h = 225,00 e hora adicional avulsa 75,00
> 6 horas = 70/h = 420,00 e hora adicional avulsa 70,00
> 20 horas = 60/h = 1200,00 e h.a.a. 60
> ai abrimos um parenteses para o cliente..supondo que depois das horas contratadas ele tem um problema q vc precisa ficar o dia inteiro lá... ai vc faz aquele desconto camarada e cobra o valor da sua diária (aquele da planilha) garanto o cliente fica feliz e vc tbm.
> 
> Espero ter ajudado, att


Muito boa a planilha do amigo "Amante de Moto",

Mas me tira um duvida... apos informar os dados... ele chega a um valor diario...ok..

mas isso quer dizer q se eu conseguir receber esse valor por dia, eu pago akilo tudo q coloquei dentro de quanto tempo?? por exemplo: o financiamento, o investimento, etc.. etc...

muito grato

----------

